# notebook acer 5732z



## 0limpero (Ene 5, 2010)

tengo problemas con mi laptop. Le instale Xp, luego los drivers. Resulta que no puedo conectarme a mi router por wireless.
El mensaje que me salta en una pantalla de Utilidad de conexiòn Intel dice: El controlador no està instalado.
¿Me gustarìa saber si esto es por que me baje un driver incorrecto? ¿Donde puedo encontrar todos los drivers compatibles con mi maquina?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## ambarino (Ene 5, 2010)

http://www.acer.com.mx/acer/service...ryISOCtxParam=MX&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=1038638458


----------



## 0limpero (Ene 5, 2010)

gracias ambarino, entré a la pag que me enviaste pero solo tiene para Vista y 7


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 5, 2010)

Di el modelo de la tarjeta que lleva y te lo busco para XP


----------



## 0limpero (Ene 5, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Di el modelo de la tarjeta que lleva y te lo busco para XP


uff.. es una intek GMA 4500M(no sé si es a eso que te refieres)
Ahora me estoy bajando una de 5720 que espero me funcione. El link del cual la bajo es http://uploading.com/files/get/Q6IPUN1O/


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 6, 2010)

El driver que te estas bajando es para la tarjeta gráfica, y aparentemente funcionaría en tu equipo con XP. El modelo GMA 4500M sigue siendo la gráfica. No necesitabas el driver de Wlan?
Aqui te dejo un link con todos los drivers para el modelo 5730 que supongo que no diferenciará demasiado del tuyo. Para el driver de Wlan prueba instalando de uno en uno a ver si te funciona.
http://komku.blogspot.com/2008/11/acer-aspire-5730-aspire-5330-windows-xp.html
Un saludo

EDITO:
Te dejo aqui más drivers del wifi por si los anteriores no te funcionan. Estan justo debajo de donde pone *Acer InviLink™ Nplify Drivers For Windows XP*

http://seoroot.com/blog/windows-xp/acer-invilink™-nplify™-80211bgdraft-n-wlan-drivers.html


----------



## 0limpero (Ene 6, 2010)

que grande!! Gracias viejo


----------

